# Firmware for Ainol Novo 7 Paladin



## RejZoR (May 19, 2015)

Can someone supply me with the firmware for this tablet? Supposedly it should get ICS 4.0.3 as the latest version, but I can't find the damn thing anywhere. Literally ALL links to any actual downloads are dead. I found tons and tons of pages that have links and they are all dead. Official page just links to some crappy chinese page that does nothing and even custom mods have dead links.

I got this tablet from a coworker to get it fixed because some idiot flashed it with ClockWork and apparently failed to flash the tablet with anything, because after you turn it on, it only boots into ClockWork and sits there. So I'll try to flah an actual firmware back on this thing. If I can actually download it from somewhere...


----------



## natr0n (May 19, 2015)

Doesn't pushing reset restore default settings ?


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2015)

I don't think you can restore something that isn't on the tablet anymore. I've tried reset to factory default within ClockWork but it did nothing. I might try it anyway if somehow hard reset button is different, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## natr0n (May 19, 2015)

https://www.engren.se/2012/02/20/ainol-novo-7-paladin-ics-4-0-3-update-released/

download link works btw on this site


----------



## ne6togadno (May 19, 2015)

http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/41838-ainol-novo-7-paladin-root-cyanogenmodupdate/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1496899

_http://androidforums.com/threads/novo-7-paladin-custom-rom-0-8-by-pinkflozd.519234/_

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlf-ofdx_H0_


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2015)

Funny how my Google didn't throw any of those links wtf


----------



## ne6togadno (May 19, 2015)

welcome to pesonalization world (or could be cause of keywords).
i have tried with "cyanogenmod for ainol novo7 paladin"


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2015)

I was searching for "novo 7 paladin firmware" with not much luck. Keywords I guess...


----------



## ne6togadno (May 19, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I was searching for "novo 7 paladin firmware" with not much luck. Keywords I guess...


anyway i hope it comes something useful from those links.


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2015)

Ok guys, got it working with a ROM from one of the above links. Thx everyone!


----------



## RejZoR (May 20, 2015)

WTF is with this stupid tablet. I've taken the microSD card out after upgrade and now it wants UPDATE.zip on boot. It worked while SD card was inside, but doesn't without it. WHAT!? What dumb ass tablet installs boot firmware on a friggin expansion card!?


----------



## ne6togadno (May 21, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> What dumb ass tablet installs boot firmware on a friggin expansion card!?


Ainol Novo 7 Paladin


----------



## RejZoR (May 21, 2015)

I think I've also figured out that part myself XD


----------

